

How it started: Every US recession since WW II has been preceded by a spike in oil prices - miked
http://www.nypost.com/seven/04092009/postopinion/opedcolumnists/it_didnt_start_here_163630.htm

======
quizbiz
oil prices = energy prices = limitation on efficiency.

